# One hour fire rating for a truss



## AlLockrem (Sep 18, 2008)

I have a 1-hour firewall for both directions. There is a truss directly above the firewall. How do I get a 1-hour fire rating for the truss?

I believe adding 5/8 drywall on both sides is the answer, but I don't have a design rating number or detail for it.

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Brocktologist (Sep 16, 2008)

I find it easier to call the architect for fire rated wall's when I can't find a "detail" on the prints.


----------



## SLSTech (Sep 13, 2008)

Type of construction? Residential, Commercial, Apartments 

Commercial & Apartments require the wall to go through the roof or to the bottom of the roof with fire rated plywood decking

In the garage of your own home? Fire rated drywall on the walls & roof

Your location? What does your Bldg Department say?


----------

